# advice on winter and outdoor pigeons??



## psychopomp (May 5, 2008)

Hello, i am pretty new at pigeon keeping....I have adopted two crippled ferals, and built an outdoor cage for them, they love it...but I take them in at night.

Now i was at a bird store, and the fellow there said that this is deadly for pigeons because of the temperature change in winter..going from a warm house and back to cold....its not cold here yet...but here in my part of Canada it gets to -30 in part of winter.

So he advised me to permanently move them outside....I dont have a problem with that, but will they be ok in an unheated hutch, if I insulate it? he said not to heat it, as the temp change thing again might kill them..... is seems so very cold, but the ferals here make do somehow!!

I am going to have a water suppy that wont freeze too....

does this seem right?


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Some people will point out what you said; the ferals do just fine, and pigeons are adaptable. But do they prefer the warmth? Mine do. Our temps only dip down to the twenties sometimes, but I do put a heat lamp in the aviaries. I put it in a small animal cage so the birds can't touch it, and plug it in at night. As for temperature changes hurting them, I would think that any heat source used at night would only keep the temp about the same as daytime temps, rather than changing it.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

This will be my first winter with my birds also, and I asked how people heated their lofts. I was surprised when most people that answered me said that they don't heat them. It is already getting quite cool at night, as I live in Massachusetts, and it does bother me when I go into the loft, and it is cold. Makes me want to put sweaters on all of them. LOL. I am worried about them, but the ferrals here make it through the winter. Believe me, I don't know how. I think if I had just two, I'd bring them in for the winter. And put them back outside again when it warmed up.Is your hutch built so that they are out of the cold winds and drafts? They shouldn't ever be in drafts. I'm sure many others will come in with suggestions and good advice.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*My 2 seeds*

Wow, this seems to come up every year, and some of us here will 

probably argue this point, but I personally like to keep my pigeons warm in the winter. 

It is a know fact that pigeons are hearty birds and are fine outside as long as protected 

from cold drafts. That is fine, but mine are PETS and part of our family. The last 2 years my 

small flock has been in a coop setting and last year we added a flight pen next to it. They 

did fine in their heated coop. Once the south sun hits the coop front, the heat goes off for 

the most part of the day. Last winter I would put them out in their aviary for 3-4 hours if it was bearable and 

then put them back inside the coop . At night, the heat comes ON. We use a NON-

TEFLON space heater covered with a metal grate crate for safety and insure the area 

around it is kept clean.Warm birds, non-frozen water. The wild feral has a life expectency 

of 4 years if lucky, a pigeon in a well taken care of envioronment can live 20 plus years. To 

be fair, aside from inclement weather, they are faced with having to fend for themselves as 

far as finding a food and water source, and predators as well. And let's not forget to factor

in the disease problem that these poor pigeons are faced with as well.

Anyway, I keep mine warm and I am sticking to this method!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I was thinking that too; maybe you can just bring them in for the winter, since it's just the two of them. I would think that would be the best idea. Also, I wanted to add that with an insulated, draft-free loft, the heat lamp adds several degrees of warmth. And, you can start giving them extra corn to help build up fat for winter.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

I like your idea MJ.If I just had one or two, I would bring them indoors. I recall when I just had Tooter, he lived in the living room in a cage. But I know he is happier now, and he and the rest are still spoiled rotten. We need more corn as you advised, as long as it is NOT cracked corn, Whole yellow raw popcorn is a good winter supplement.


----------



## psychopomp (May 5, 2008)

I dont know, i think they'd be unhappy indoors here..... its cramped..they cant fly, they live in the basement, and unfortunately, I cant let them fly around the house...cat and objecting spouse....and winter here is SIX MONTHS.

plus they just love being outside so much!! maybe I can rig up a heater, but I am hesitant about getting heat without too much. mind you I am rigging up a watering system soon with heat lamp anyways.....

the yard location is great, sheltered from wind, and its all portable.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Victor, what kind of heater do you use? I bought a heat lamp, but haven't set it up as yet. Was thinking about a heater, but didn't know for sure what kind. I know some people use the oil filled one that looks like a radiator with good results. Don't know.


----------



## psychopomp (May 5, 2008)

I am an idiot.....i have a freaking attached garage! I should move the pigeon's "indoor cage" in there, its gets cold, its unheated but very sheltered and gets some heat transfer from the house.....I can put them in there in the worst of the cold weather, and also have a covered shelter outside....

the bird store I went to had a heat lamp system set up under a water trough..adapted from chicken keeping, i think??


----------



## risingstarfans (Sep 13, 2008)

*Weather, Climate and Temperatures*

Take it from someone who has kept pigeons in all the variations in climate and temperatures, pigeons adapt very well!

I am talking about everything from f-40 to 130 degrees. At the extremes, that is generally below zero, and above 110, pigeons seem to lose interest in mating and a few other normal activities, but they survive very well. I would think that you got pretty good advice about moving them inside at night, though. 

There are only a few situations that are truly harmful to pigeons, and those are poor circulation of air and dampness. All kinds of nasties grow in a wet environment that lead to most diseases, and lack of proper ventilation which is a primary cause of respiratory disease. 

Actually, very cold weather does well for most acclimatized birds! It tends to kill off cooties, such as lice and mites, or at least offer a measure of deterrance....


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

psychopomp, You are NOT an idiot. But thanks for the smile that overcame my tired face!

Good idea, sounds like a decent solution and will keep them out of the blistering wind.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

psychopomp said:


> I am an idiot.....i have a freaking attached garage! I should move the pigeon's "indoor cage" in there, its gets cold, its unheated but very sheltered and gets some heat transfer from the house.....I can put them in there in the worst of the cold weather, and also have a covered shelter outside....
> 
> the bird store I went to had a heat lamp system set up under a water trough..adapted from chicken keeping, i think??


Victor's right...you are not an idiot. I love it that you are concerned about your birds.
I have mine in the garage and it does get pretty cold and when it does I turn on one of those oil filled heaters, just enough to keep it from freezing.


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

Keep it just above freezing. That way if your heater breaks they are still adapted and you don't come out in the morning to frozen friends.


----------



## joldfield (Aug 13, 2008)

I live in east texas, it gets down into the 20's on some nights but hardly ever below that unless an ice storm or something blows in but those are rare, I would guess you would want to heat up the loft anytime it gets below freezing and keep the temp around 35-40 am I correct on this? and Victor why the big no about cracked corn is this bad for the birds or what?


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2008)

psychopomp said:


> Now i was at a bird store, and the fellow there said that this is deadly for pigeons because of the temperature change in winter..going from a warm house and back to cold....its not cold here yet...but here in my part of Canada it gets to -30 in part of winter.


My Misty and Muffin went outside every afternoon, weather permitting, all last winter. Their flight cage is where it would get full sun and I'd put them out down to 30 degrees. After a couple hours they'd come back in the house. They never seemed bothered by the sudden change in temperature. We don't get quite as cold as you do though


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

jmoldfield said:


> I live in east texas, it gets down into the 20's on some nights but hardly ever below that unless an ice storm or something blows in but those are rare, I would guess you would want to heat up the loft anytime it gets below freezing and keep the temp around 35-40 am I correct on this? and Victor why the big no about cracked corn is this bad for the birds or what?


Cracked corn can get rancid and cause issues for birds, just like broken seeds can. I have the pigeon variety large kernels that I use to feed the squirrels because I noticed last year most of my pigeons had a difficult time swallowing the corn and would look and peck for the smaller ones, so I started buying the old fashioned in a bag whole popping kernels, and it is fairly cheap too. I just don't want to take any chances with the cracked variety, though I used to feed it to them.

My coop maintains about that level in the winter Midwest, about 40 degrees. Not hot, but yet comfortable. I also keep a large blanket in reserve in case of an outage. But mine are pets and not every pigeon holder does this. It is up to you.


----------



## psychopomp (May 5, 2008)

the winter here starts about the end of October ( if we are lucky!)...can be about 0 degrees...then it can go to MINUS 30 or 40...that's in FAHRENHEIT!! until April.....thats months and months of these temperatures...I might be able to get a heat lamp in the garage, but it WILL freeze...but I would be checking on them several times a day, giving them fresh water etc. 

oh yes, its is super dry here in this part of canada....so dampness is rarely an issue

I was thinking of converting a cedar rabbit hutch to an outdoor mini-loft.....for the "nicer" winter weather


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

psychopomp said:


> I am an idiot.....i have a freaking attached garage! I should move the pigeon's "indoor cage" in there, its gets cold, its unheated but very sheltered and gets some heat transfer from the house.....I can put them in there in the worst of the cold weather, and also have a covered shelter outside....
> 
> the bird store I went to had a heat lamp system set up under a water trough..adapted from chicken keeping, i think??


I know what you mean about the idiot thing..lol...I call myself that more than I want to admit......anyway remember that they will need fresh sunshine when weather permits for their health, if you can roll them out on nice days that would be perfect...


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

I live in a cold climate also, last winter I insulated the coop and kept a safe heater in there overnight but only when the temp was forecast below freezing. On some occasions when it was REALLY cold (like minus teens) the heater didn't help much. The birds didn't seem to notice. They went out in their flight pen on those cold mronins just like every other day. I think they adjust, and most pigeon keepers in my area that I asked about it said they don't provide any heat at all, the important thing is dry and out of any drafts. They also cautioned me (I mention this cuz I didn't see it mentioned elsewhere) that a heated the loft will attract vermin. I guess mice etc. like to be out of the cold, too!


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Victor said:


> Wow, this seems to come up every year, and some of us here will
> 
> probably argue this point, but I personally like to keep my pigeons warm in the winter.
> 
> ...




Victor you mentioned that you use a heater, I've always been worried that molted feathers and dander would get on the heater elements and could start a fire, how often do you clean the heater? I used a 250 degree heat lamp that was hung in the aisle way last winter, the loft is insulated so it kept the frost out.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

I use the lawn and leaf blower on it weekly.


----------



## psychopomp (May 5, 2008)

well, my newest 'crazy bird lady' plan.....albeit I only have the two as of now....was to raise up a cedar rabbit hutch 4 feet off the ground as a winter shelter....but still overnight them in the garage...


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Victor said:


> I use the lawn and leaf blower on it weekly.



Great idea! Thanks


----------

